# Trollmaster pro 3



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Trollmaster pro 3 unit without specific hardware kit. Everything else is there except specific kit for your motor. Just took it off my mercury 9.9. 150 picked up in lorain county wellington area or I can ship for 10 bucks more. 440 522 5940
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sold thanks ogf

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

